# SimCity PC Game?



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

Has anyone played this new game from Electronic Arts-- a.k.a. SimCity? Is it any good? Does it grow boring after a while? It looks neat









[Edited on 8-5-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 5, 2005)

where have you been?


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

I had previous SimCities...


----------



## Devin (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to play SimCity 2000 a lot. I always liked those type of games where you get to build something up using strategy. 

The new graphics really blow those old ones away though.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 5, 2005)

I used to play Civilization a lot... I bought the Call to Power one and Civ3... like 2-3 years ago. I ultimately found it vain, to be a conquerer with a Napoleon complex and invade and take over the world. It seems so vain after all.


----------



## SRoper (Aug 6, 2005)

I've only played the original and 2000.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 6, 2005)

Focus on the Family did a special on video games several weeks back. One topic the discussed was the blatant and no so blatant sexuality and perversion of many games. Interestingly SimCity was one that they discussed. It contains some very lewd material at its upper levels. I've not played it, but I know a fellow pastor that can confirm what they said. Not many get to that echelon of the game. Why would they do that? Well, it is the world after all.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Focus on the Family did a special on video games several weeks back. One topic the discussed was the blatant and no so blatant sexuality and perversion of many games. Interestingly SimCity was one that they discussed. It contains some very lewd material at its upper levels. I've not played it, but I know a fellow pastor that can confirm what they said. Not many get to that echelon of the game. Why would they do that? Well, it is the world after all.



Sir, I think you're confusing _SimCity_ with the game _The Sims_... SimCity is a city simulator-- _The Sims_ is a house-family "yuppie" compound simulator that apparently is like some MTV show with parties, gratuitous sex innuendo, polygamy, homosexuality, instead of a nuclear family... I do not recommend it. But you're right about it being full of "lewd material."

Don't worry I am out of pop culture loop as well-- my brother and my sister make fun of me, because I do not know all these chic and trendy music artists or the name of some pretty face actress on TV.


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Aug 7, 2005)

I used to play SimCity several years ago...and yes, it did get boring after awhile. 

I found Civilization to be much more challenging, as well as Age of Emperors. I do get absorbed in them...so I only play them about one week a year when I'm looking for something different.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 7, 2005)

you know i am josh---

after coming home from college, i once walked in my brother's room and picked up this CD that apparently said "Staind" in weird writing-- and I muttered something aloud like "Stan-Dee???" My brother responds-- "That's Stained you idiot!" Yeah emmmm-kay, whatever.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Aug 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Has anyone played this new game from Electronic Arts-- a.k.a. SimCity? Is it any good? Does it grow boring after a while? It looks neat
> 
> 
> ...



The above is an excellent game, in entertainment and professional value.

If you are an aspiring Economist, Entrepeneur, Executive of Business Owner, this is a good game to sharpen your skills.

I lent a former co worker a copy, who is a Political Science Major, he usually analyzes the impact his policies would have, on a growing economy. Sad to say he never returned it.

But my favorite is Sim City 3000 though.

But I advise anyone, who is majoring in Economics, Political Science, International Politics or Business to get this game etc (Tropico is also a good game).

To build a good well working City, without cheats, with good healthcare, transportation, low pollultion and employment would take you about 2 months of at least 1 hour per day.

But at the end, it is all worth it.

One thing that sucks is when you run a city into the ground, a la George Bush policies heheheheh. trust me, tax cuts don't always work. I usually raise taxes on the high polluting industry, and lower it on the biotech, and it companies. and the taxes that I raise from the high polluting industry, I would throw it into healthcare and police.

Lottery is a good source of income as well as gambling, but being a Christian, you will have to forgo income from these areas.

Always purchase your neighbor's trash. Military bases are good sources of employment too.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 8, 2005)

I made a phone call and Ryan is correct. I had the names confused.


----------

